# Flip Saunders next Kings coach? Kings seek permission to talk to Flip?



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

A little something I found via HoopsHype...

article 



> The word in Sacramento is that if the owners of the Kings decide to fire coach Rick Adelman -- and that is possible if the Kings play poorly in the playoffs -- Flip Saunders will be offered the job.


A new coach fitting the new look of the team? What do y'all think about that?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

Flip would be very good. I've always liked him. Give him a good team and he'll win you games. :yes:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

I don't believe that at all. If the Maloofs didn't want Adelman, they would have not extended his contract. 

I think Adelman have done a great job coaching especially this season through all the trades and injuries. IMO, if it wasn't for Adelman, the Kings probably might have been in the 7th, 8th seed or not in the playoffs at all. 

I keep hearing that Flip might coach the Lakers or Magic. I believe those much more.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

for some reason I think he'll end up in Cleveland


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Twix said:


> I don't believe that at all. If the Maloofs didn't want Adelman, they would have not extended his contract.
> 
> I think Adelman have done a great job coaching especially this season through all the trades and injuries. IMO, if it wasn't for Adelman, the Kings probably might have been in the 7th, 8th seed or not in the playoffs at all.


Agree on both points. He was still able to get 50 wins with all that happened this year.

Plus, I don't think that Petrie would ever fire Adelman because of how close they are.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

if McHale can fire Saunders...

its possible


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

flip didnt even win a playoff series until last year. why would we want another proven loser?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

Maybe we should try and get Phil ?? :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Dodigago said:


> if McHale can fire Saunders...
> 
> its possible


Fired Flip as a coach, but Flip is still within the organization. I think Scouting for the team??? 

I also heard that in order for other teams to get Flip, they need to ask Twolves if it's OK first.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Twix said:


> I don't believe that at all. If the Maloofs didn't want Adelman, they would have not extended his contract.


I thought they only extended it for 1 year?

I never thought I'd say this, but this Kings team may never go anywhere with Adelman. They've lost their offensive firepower but continue to struggle to play any defense whatsoever. Just... another dissapointing postseason for the Kings. I thought they would handle Seattle in 6. 

The rebounding problems need to be addressed, Brian Skinner decided not to show up in the playoffs and as a result the Kings were on their heels the entire series.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I thought they only extended it for 1 year?
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but this Kings team may never go anywhere with Adelman. They've lost their offensive firepower but continue to struggle to play any defense whatsoever. Just... another dissapointing postseason for the Kings. I thought they would handle Seattle in 6.
> 
> The rebounding problems need to be addressed, Brian Skinner decided not to show up in the playoffs and as a result the Kings were on their heels the entire series.


I agree.

I like Adelman and all but he gotta go. We've had him for years and it's not working.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I thought they only extended it for 1 year?
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but this Kings team may never go anywhere with Adelman. They've lost their offensive firepower but continue to struggle to play any defense whatsoever. Just... another dissapointing postseason for the Kings. I thought they would handle Seattle in 6.
> 
> The rebounding problems need to be addressed, Brian Skinner decided not to show up in the playoffs and as a result the Kings were on their heels the entire series.


I think it was a option for an extra season and the Maloofs picked it up. 

Kings still have offensive firepower, but with Brad out since the Webber trade, that really hurted the team because the offense is run through the high post and only Brad could really play that position. When Brad went out, it was a new offense so something new for the players to learn again. Made the offense stagnant at times.

I wasn't really expecting Skinner to play lots of mins in the playoffs since Brad was suppose to be back. Skinner really struggle in the playoffs. 

I also don't consider this postseason disapointing (at least to me). Although I thought the Kings could beat the Sonics, the (Kings) team is just too new and their chemistry, IMO isn't as good as the Sonics. I think injuries and trade did a big part of the chemistry. Ray Allen and I guess you can say Jerome James played great. Ray pretty much just won the series. No one in the Kings could guard him even when there was someone in his face.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

Adleman drives me bonkers sometimes, but we would be worse off with any other coach. Who else could deal with all the injuries?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Adleman drives me bonkers sometimes, but we would be worse off with any other coach. Who else could deal with all the injuries?


Phil Jackson??? :whoknows:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

Adelman is severely underrated. He gets the best out of his players.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

I really think Adleman is a middle-of-the-road coach who's been lucky to have coached a couple of very talented teams in Portland and Sacramento. He didn't exactly wow me with X's and O's while coaching the Warriors. Granted, the organization was in shambles while he coached there, but still. Musselman got better production out of arguably a less talented bunch.

I don't know if Flip Saunders is the answer, or if he's much better than Adleman, but sometimes you've gotta make change for change's sake--isn't that why Flip was fired/'resigned' to begin with?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

As a fan of the Trailblazers I really hope Adelman gets fired. I'd love to see him in Portland. You have to remember this about Adelman. His teams lost to Jordan and Pippen, and Shaq and Kobe. The Kings although light years ahead of the Blazers were really in no possition to win anything this year. The years they had teams good enough were just out talented. So were the Blazers of the early 90's with him as our coach. 

My ideal scenerio would be if Petrie refused to fire Adelman and the Maloofs ego took over and asked for Petrie's resignation. Then they both came bak to Portland which foolishly let them go when Petrie refused to fire Adelman here. Then Bob Whitsitt came in and all hell broke loose.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



mediocre man said:


> As a fan of the Trailblazers I really hope Adelman gets fired. I'd love to see him in Portland. You have to remember this about Adelman. His teams lost to Jordan and Pippen, and Shaq and Kobe. The Kings although light years ahead of the Blazers were really in no possition to win anything this year. The years they had teams good enough were just out talented. So were the Blazers of the early 90's with him as our coach.
> 
> My ideal scenerio would be if Petrie refused to fire Adelman and the Maloofs ego took over and asked for Petrie's resignation. Then they both came bak to Portland which foolishly let them go when Petrie refused to fire Adelman here. Then Bob Whitsitt came in and all hell broke loose.


Thats a good way to think about it.

So where Adelman goes that where Petrie will be. Better stay here then. :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Thats a good way to think about it.
> 
> So where Adelman goes that where Petrie will be. Better stay here then. :biggrin:


So Petrie holds the King's Randsom with Adelman? :groucho:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



mediocre man said:


> As a fan of the Trailblazers I really hope Adelman gets fired. I'd love to see him in Portland. You have to remember this about Adelman. His teams lost to Jordan and Pippen, and Shaq and Kobe. The Kings although light years ahead of the Blazers were really in no possition to win anything this year. The years they had teams good enough were just out talented. So were the Blazers of the early 90's with him as our coach.
> 
> My ideal scenerio would be if Petrie refused to fire Adelman and the Maloofs ego took over and asked for Petrie's resignation. Then they both came bak to Portland which foolishly let them go when Petrie refused to fire Adelman here. Then Bob Whitsitt came in and all hell broke loose.


^Thanks, you showed why I so want to keep Adelman and of course, Petrie. 

I think if Kings didn't pick up Adelman's option, there will be lots of other teams that would want him as their coach. The guy didn't win 700+ games for nothing. Adelman have said though, that whenever he stop coaching, he may not coach anymore. I think he might still coach, but after a season or so off.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Twix said:


> ^Thanks, you showed why I so want to keep Adelman and of course, Petrie.
> 
> I think if Kings didn't pick up Adelman's option, there will be lots of other teams that would want him as their coach. The guy didn't win 700+ games for nothing. Adelman have said though, that whenever he stop coaching, he may not coach anymore. I think he might still coach, but after a season or so off.


He probably would coach but only on a good team. There's no need to go to a bad team and try and rebuild.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings interested in Flip Saunders*

Kings interested in Flip Saunders 



> The word in NBA circles is that Sacramento has asked the Timberwolves' permission to talk to Flip Saunders. Rick Adelman, whose Kings were eliminated from the playoffs by the Sonics on Tuesday, is in the last year of his coaching contract, and Saunders could be the top candidate for the job if a decision is made to replace Adelman. Saunders is also expected to be interviewed by the Lakers, but it appears that Phil Jackson is going to get that job.


What do you guys think about this??

He doesn't have that good of a record for playoffs but imagine this:

We somehow (Petrie does his magic) get Kevin Garnett and then bring Flip in. Wouldn't that work??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Kings interested in Flip Saunders*


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kings interested in Flip Saunders*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings interested in Flip Saunders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Petrie says it'll work, then it'll work.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

now...only if this happens...

WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! 

:twave: 

:jawdrop: 

Should make for GREAT Sacramento/Golden State battles for supremacy of the state.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

News10's Brian May said that he talked with 2 people within the Kings organization and both of them said that they know nothing about the Kings asking the T-Wolves for permission.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Peja Vu said:


> News10's Brian May said that he talked with 2 people within the Kings organization and both of them said that they know nothing about the Kings asking the T-Wolves for permission.


So someone is lying then, either the Kings organization or the articles. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*

Probably just rumors.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders next Kings coach?*



Twix said:


> Probably just rumors.


It's kinda early to have these kind of rumors. :laugh:

At least wait until after the finals. :whoknows:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Hey Kings -

Please dump Rick. You don't need him and he obviously is wrong for Sacramento. I mean, any moron could take a team run by Bibby and Peja to the Finals, right?

(Then he will be free to re-join Webber in Philly and those two can pick up where they left off and add the talent of AI!)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

jpk said:


> Hey Kings -
> 
> Please dump Rick. You don't need him and he obviously is wrong for Sacramento. I mean, any moron could take a team run by Bibby and Peja to the Finals, right?
> 
> (Then he will be free to re-join Webber in Philly and those two can pick up where they left off and add the talent of AI!)


We'll take your idea into consideration. :greatjob:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

jpk said:


> Hey Kings -
> 
> Please dump Rick. You don't need him and he obviously is wrong for Sacramento. I mean, any moron could take a team run by Bibby and Peja to the Finals, right?
> 
> (Then he will be free to re-join Webber in Philly and those two can pick up where they left off and add the talent of AI!)


I'm glad you're not Geoff Petrie.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I'm glad you're not Geoff Petrie.


At least he tried. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja's take on the whole coaching situation:



> "People here don't appreciate and don't respect our coach as much as he deserves. He did a lot for this organization," Stojakovic said.


http://www.kxtv10.com/storyfull1.asp?id=10753


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Flip could hardly get out of the first round with an MVP level player. He's a pretty good coach, I'm sure, but would someone care to explain how this would be an improvement?


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Flip could hardly get out of the first round with an MVP level player. He's a pretty good coach, I'm sure, but would someone care to explain how this would be an improvement?


I agree...I was thinking the same..


----------

